# Creek smallies



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Found a good pool tonite and caught a couple like this.small creek bait


----------



## Maximum Mike (Mar 14, 2011)

JOE B said:


> Found a good pool tonite and caught a couple like this.small creek bait


Dandy Spring smallie


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow, look at that clarity. I don't know exactly where you're at Mike but I'm glad somebody's got some current to fish in! My stretch has approx 1" of visibility for the last month and more yet.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Awesome...love the color of those smallies!!! Great job!


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

That clear water was literally just a puddle. The creek was about 2.5 feet visible in the clean slow pools


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

That's a beautiful smallie! Good work!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks Joe B! I'm just gettin ready to hit the lakes and now you got me itchin to hit the Big O to chase the smallies! Nice fish!!


----------



## pipes530 (Apr 17, 2009)

NICE!!!!!! Great lookin fish! Rock On!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Beautiful fish!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## j93bird (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice fish. Congrats!


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

thats a real bueat!!!!!


----------

